# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Khoan trên NC Studio V5

## hoangson

Chào các bác. Bác nào đã khoan trên phần mềm NC Studio V5 chưa ạ. Em lập trình trên mastercam rồi đổ vào cho chạy mà không thấy máy nhúc nhích tý nào. Bác nào biết hỗ trợ em với.
Thanks!

----------


## CKD

NCStudio không có lệnh khoan nhe bạn.
Optional trên MasterCAM hoặc edit lại post cho nó để tạo lệnh khoan dạng G0 & G1

----------

hoangson

----------


## imechavn

Bác dùng phần mềm jdpaint để dùng được khoan cho ncstudio.

----------

hoangson

----------


## hoangson

Thanks các bác nhiều

----------


## solero

> NCStudio không có lệnh khoan nhe bạn.
> Optional trên MasterCAM hoặc edit lại post cho nó để tạo lệnh khoan dạng G0 & G1


Nhầm nhé!
Phải nói là NCstudio phiên bản V5 không hỗ trợ lệnh khoan. Còn các phiên bản khác thì hỗ trợ full nhé. (V8, V10, Phoneix, NK...)
Trên kia nói V5 nên lười viết  :Big Grin: .

Có dùng mấy phiên bản kia rồi... dùng trên mấy con chuyên chạy MDF luôn. Phải nói là công lực mạnh.

----------


## th11

nc nó chỉ là phầm mềm điều khiển thôi, nó chấp nhận lệnh G0, G1, em xuất gcode từ asprie, khoan phà phà mà

----------


## th11

vẫn khoan bình thường nhé bác, e vẫn dùng để khoan phay các kiểu mà. gửi bác đoạn gcode cho v5
T1M6
G17
G0Z20.000
G0X0.000Y0.000S12000M3
G0X15.964Y15.510Z10.000
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X22.549Y9.464
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X30.258Y4.938
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X38.721Y2.045
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X47.558Y0.647
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X56.507Y0.492
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X65.376Y1.665
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X73.909Y4.345
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X81.832Y8.500
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X88.987Y13.872
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X96.177Y11.700
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X98.577Y4.548
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X107.533
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X116.490
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X125.446
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X134.403
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X143.359
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X152.316
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X151.632Y10.325
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X149.715Y19.043
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X149.240Y27.985
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X149.193Y36.941
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0Y45.897
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0Y54.854
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0Y63.810
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0Y72.767
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0Y81.723
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0Y90.680
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0Y99.636
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0Y108.593
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0Y117.549
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0Y126.505
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X148.895Y135.452
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X147.272Y144.249
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X144.031Y152.581
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X139.130Y160.057
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X132.801Y166.374
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X125.437Y171.456
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X117.400Y175.392
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X108.926Y178.274
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X100.184Y180.203
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X91.299Y181.311
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X82.353Y181.713
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X73.402Y181.480
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X64.502Y180.510
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X55.737Y178.685
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X47.233Y175.893
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X39.147Y172.056
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X31.696Y167.102
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X25.110Y161.048
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X19.649Y153.964
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X15.516Y146.031
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X12.736Y137.527
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X17.390Y133.016
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X26.153Y131.165
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X34.916Y129.313
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X43.679Y127.462
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X52.442Y125.611
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X60.953Y124.073
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X62.448Y132.864
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X66.616Y140.750
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X73.815Y145.836
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X82.669Y146.147
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X89.772Y141.088
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X92.847Y132.735
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X93.352Y123.808
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0Y114.851
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X92.355Y114.845
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X83.404Y114.563
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X74.483Y113.781
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X65.630Y112.439
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X56.892Y110.483
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X48.331Y107.859
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X40.023Y104.521
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X32.060Y100.431
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X24.602Y95.481
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X17.886Y89.570
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X12.218Y82.650
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X7.906Y74.816
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X5.127Y66.315
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X3.855Y57.459
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X3.870Y48.508
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X4.891Y39.616
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X7.114Y30.949
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X10.772Y22.788
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X62.916Y43.090
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X70.227Y38.248
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X79.080Y38.193
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X86.869Y42.505
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X93.352Y48.669
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X93.352Y56.629
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0Y65.585
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0Y74.542
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0Y83.498
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X88.890Y87.470
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X80.075Y85.908
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X71.625Y83.000
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X64.856Y77.271
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X61.106Y69.191
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X59.700Y60.361
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X59.885Y51.422
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0X95.277Y20.238
G1Z-5.000F1200.0
G0Z10.000
G0Z20.000
G0X0.000Y0.000
M30

----------

hoangson

----------


## hoangson

Bác lập trình trên phần mềm nào thế. Code này thì các lỗ chỉ khoan 1 phát từ trên xuống rồi nhấc dao lên chạy qua lỗ khác, không có quy trình nhấc mũi lên trong chu trình khoan của 1 lỗ

----------


## th11

bác khoan tùy ý, lỗ sâu bao nhiêu cũng được, khoan xuống nhấc lên, khoan xuống theo tùy chọn, nhấc lên theo tùy chọn, aspire giải quyết được hết bác nhé

----------

